# The Obedient Wife..



## Rainee (Sep 6, 2013)

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]The Obedient Wife'[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]

There was a man, who had  worked all his life, [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]had saved all of his  money,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]
And was a real  miser when it came to his money.

Just before he died, he said to his  wife...[/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]’When I die, I want you to take all my money  and put it in the casket with me.[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]I want to take my money to the afterlife with  me.’

And so he got his wife to promise him, with all of her heart,  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]that when he died, she would put all of the  money into the [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]casket with him. *
Well, he  died.*
He was stretched out in the casket, his wife was sitting there -  demurely dressed in black, and her friend was sitting next to her. When they  finished the ceremony, and just before the [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]undertakers got ready to close the casket, the  wife said,

‘Wait just a moment!’[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]

She had a small metal box with her;  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]she came over with the box and placed it  forlornly in the casket. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Then the undertakers locked the casket down and  they rolled it away.

So her friend said,
‘Girl, I know you were not  foolish enough to put [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]all that money in there with your  husband.’

The loyal wife replied,
‘Listen, I'm a Christian;
I  cannot go back on my word. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]I promised him that I was going to put  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]that money into the casket with  him.’

‘You mean to tell me you put all that money [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]in the casket with him!?!?!?’

’I sure  did,’ said the wife..[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]
‘I got it all together, put it into my account,  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]and wrote him a  check....[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]
If he can cash it, then he can spend  it.’[/FONT]*[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*​








  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Katybug (Sep 6, 2013)

What a brilliant woman!  LOL


----------



## TICA (Sep 6, 2013)

hahaha;  Love a woman who thinks like that.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

Put's an interesting twist on the ol' . . . "the check's in the mail..."


----------



## Katybug (Sep 6, 2013)

Speaking of obedient wives.....I Tried to watch a movie I had on DVR last night....THE STEPFORD WIVES.  I saw it decades ago and it was pretty good...tho soooo bizarre!  I could only take 5 minutes of it.  I am so far from that concept, it almost made me sick!!!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

Thought we had buried the Stepford Wife concept but am afraid it's still alive and well . . .


----------

